
Turn your web-app into a cross-domain component with five lines of code - bluepnume
https://medium.com/@bluepnume/turn-your-web-app-into-a-cross-domain-component-with-5-lines-of-code-ced01e6795f9#.2d27mof7m
======
Philomath
This is super handy and cool.

If only I had this 2 years ago...

